# nexus 7 in ford explorer dash



## alhanon (Aug 9, 2013)

I have install nexus 7 in my car ford explorer 2010

with out remove the orginal stereo to use sync with N7 by blutooth and use *steering wheel buttons*

rear cam for rear view with *reverse*

use fiberglas to make munt for nexus 7 after that fitted it in dashbord and put some silcon to holed munt

*nexus7 32g*

*DC/DC Converter 12V to 5V 3A*

*obd2*

*4port HUB*

*easycap*

*rear view camera*

*OTG cable*

Carbon Fiber Vinyl

software

USB ROM 

car cam

MX player for video

power amp for audio

nova luncher

tablet talk for phone

desktop visualizer

subsonic to sync my music with home server




























video






Thank you Timur

Thank you dcplaya

thanks for everybody in this forum


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice setup. Looks great and I like that you still have functionality of your SYNC system. Could you tell me which easycap adapter you are using? I am trying to find one that I know for sure works but so far I haven't been able to.


----------



## alhanon (Aug 9, 2013)

*I use easy cap chips STK1160*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251107324500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

its was 9$ but now the seller put more price for it


----------

